# Ist das Fischlaich?



## senator20_2000 (13. Apr. 2009)

also heute hab ich an meinem Moss diese Eier Entdeckt und wollte nun fragen vom welchem fisch die kommen (siehe bild), ich habe nur __ Shubunkin und Goldfische....aber irrgendwie dachte ich das die beiden ihre eier nicht so schön verteilen....


----------



## berlin (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Entdeckung im Teich.....*

hallo,

ich als absoluter teich-laie habe heute auch eine Entdeckung am Grund unseres Teichs gemacht und weiß nicht was das sein kann.
Den Winter hat kein einziger Fisch überlebt, könnte es trotzdem vielleicht Fischlaich sein?

bitte verzeiht die schlechte Bildqualität, ich denke jedoch, dass derjenige, der weiß was das ist, es auch so erkennen wird.


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Entdeckung im Teich.....*

Hi,

ich möchte mal anzweifeln, daß das Fischlaich ist, wenn die Fische den Winter nicht überstanden haben. Und ich glaube, ich möchte auch gar nicht wissen, was das wirklich ist...


----------



## berlin (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*

ja es sieht wirklich nicht sehr appetitlich aus, denoch interessiert es mich. es sind bestimmt noch weitere 3 dieser "dinger" im teich


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*

Also bei den ersten beiden Bildern würde ich schon auf Fischlaich tippen. Zumindest kommt es dem was ich so an Fischlaich kenne sehr nahe. 

Bei letzterem Fund würde ich eher auf Schneckenlaich tippen, wenn denn welche im Teich sind. Kann man in der gallertartigen Masse denn einzelne Eier ausmachen? Auf den Fotos ist das leider nicht so gut zu erkennen.


----------



## stefan76 (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*

also so einen großen Schneckenlaich würde ich dann zum erstenmal sehen, denke nicht, das es solcher ist.


----------



## berlin (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*



Wackenmaniac schrieb:


> Bei letzterem Fund würde ich eher auf Schneckenlaich tippen, wenn denn welche im Teich sind. Kann man in der gallertartigen Masse denn einzelne Eier ausmachen? Auf den Fotos ist das leider nicht so gut zu erkennen.



also diese dunklen Punkte, die man wahrlich schlecht erkennen kann, sehen schon aus wie eier.
ich habe allerdings noch nie eine Schnecke in unserem Teich gesehen und es sind wie gesagt mehrere, dieser "Schleimbeutel" im Teich vorhanden


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*



Wackenmaniac schrieb:


> Also bei den ersten beiden Bildern würde ich schon auf Fischlaich tippen.



Nur zu Info - um die ersten beiden Bilder geht es nicht. Es geht nur um den Glibber auf den Fotos von Berlin in Beitrag #2.


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*

Hallo "berlin",

ich würde sagen, dass sind die Reste von Fröschen. Habe aus meinem Pflanzenfilter ähnliche "Gebilde" rausgeholt. Nur waren meine noch nicht so weit verwest. 

Also die restlichen auch aus dem Teich holen.


----------



## Wackenmaniac (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*

Sorry, hatte nicht auf das Datum geachtet....

Also wenns keine __ Schnecken sind, dann muss es wohl was anderes sein 

Kann mich noch schemenhaft entsinnen, dass wir früher mal eine kleine Teichschale hatte, in der wir auch hin und wieder so ein Glibberzeug gefunden haben - allerdings nicht ganz so groß, eher länglich und doch relativ hart wenn man mal drauf gedrückt hat. Haben das damals auf die __ Egel geschoben die wir im Teich hatten. 
Allerdings weiß ich bis heute nicht ob das stimmt.


----------



## Wild (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Neue Entdeckung im Teich.....*



berlin schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich als absoluter teich-laie habe heute auch eine Entdeckung am Grund unseres Teichs gemacht und weiß nicht was das sein kann.
> Den Winter hat kein einziger Fisch überlebt, könnte es trotzdem vielleicht Fischlaich sein?
> ...



Hast du schon alle deine Nachbarn nach dem Winter gesehen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*

Hi,

bei dem auf Berlins Fotos handelt es sich, wie schon vermutet wurde, um den noch "unreifen" Laich von im Winter gestorbenen Froschdamen. Der Laich wird schon im Spätherbst im Körper angelegt. Stribt ein Weibchen im Winter und verwest im Frühjahr quillt das unreife Laichgebilde im Wasser auf. (bleibt aber fester als ein normal abgelegter befruchteter Laichballen

MfG Frank


----------



## berlin (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*



Wild schrieb:


> Hast du schon alle deine Nachbarn nach dem Winter gesehen


das Wasser im Teich ist so klar, dass ich bis auf den Grund sehen kann, daher die Aussage, dass kein Fisch überlebt hat 


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei dem auf Berlins Fotos handelt es sich, wie schon vermutet wurde, um den noch "unreifen" Laich von im Winter gestorbenen Froschdamen. Der Laich wird schon im Spätherbst im Körper angelegt. Stribt ein Weibchen im Winter und verwest im Frühjahr quillt das unreife Laichgebilde im Wasser auf. (bleibt aber fester als ein normal abgelegter befruchteter Laichballen
> 
> MfG Frank



herzlichen Dank, das ist doch mal eine fundierte Aussage.


----------



## Schuessel (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei dem auf Berlins Fotos handelt es sich, wie schon vermutet wurde, um den noch "unreifen" Laich von im Winter gestorbenen Froschdamen. Der Laich wird schon im Spätherbst im Körper angelegt. Stribt ein Weibchen im Winter und verwest im Frühjahr quillt das unreife Laichgebilde im Wasser auf. (bleibt aber fester als ein normal abgelegter befruchteter Laichballen
> 
> MfG Frank



Jap. Auch von mir danke! 
Dass es sich um Froschüberreste handelt wollte ich auch grad schreiben - jetzt weiss ich wenigstens genau was es ist, und nu ist es auch im Nachhinein nicht mehr ganz so eklig... 
Gerochen hats trotzdem nicht gut


----------



## muschtang (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich?*

Es sind definitiv Froscheingeweide bzw Laich....


----------

